# Constipation, bloating, and cramping



## car3998 (Feb 15, 2011)

I have had IBS for years now. After stopping my antidepressants a couple yrs ago it has become BAD. I take fiber everyday which keeps my going to the bathroom however my belly is so bloated and uncomfortable. I have been so bloated that I look pregnant and at least four or five months. I am completely miserable and depressed about the way I look. I have ruled out pregnancy by blood work. I hope to find some remedy or advice to help me. I literlly have not been able to wear anything but sweats in two weeks. I would appreciate any advice. Thanks


----------



## misspopstar (Feb 15, 2011)

tell us what u eat during your day and any medications u have (including what they do) thanks


----------



## car3998 (Feb 15, 2011)

I usually eat a bowl of cereal for breakfast. Either cherrios or something granola. For lunch I have pb&j on wheat bread, or soup and salad. Dinner changes always, but usually healthy low fat meals. I do snack a lot on fruit, yogurt, fresh veggies, cheese crackers. I take wellbutrin in a low dose, and it just helped me quit smoking!!! The only other thing I take is tylenol for neck pain, and my multi vitamins. I make sure I drink LOTS of water, next to no pop, a little hot tea, and one cup of coffee a day. I have tried tons of probiotics, oils, fibers, herbs. I feel so frustrated but would love to find something to try if someone has had luck with it. Thanks


----------



## em_t (Jun 8, 2010)

First of all, do you suffer from excess wind as well as bloating? Sometimes its a matter of balancing the amount of fibre to ease the constipation, whilst reducing the amount of bloating. You might have been recommended to up your fibre to 35g a day but for some people this is just too much.The best advice I can give you is to keep a food diary where you list ALL the food and drink you have consumed in a day and your reactions to them. For instance, if you always suffer from bloating after milk products you might want to eliminate them or switch to dairy products with a lower lactose content. For instance, I have a friend who does not have lactose intolerance but can consume milk and mature cheddar cheese, but no milk or chocolate. I'm not saying its the same for you, just an idea.Have you tried porridge in the morning instead of your normal cereal? Some people find it quite calming on the guts and good for bloating. Try soaking it in milk or water overnight and adding a few raisins - in the morning the oats will have plumped up and the raisins will be lovely and juicy! Or instead you could try Fibre One cereal, we don't have it here in the UK but some people swear by it for constipation - at the start you might want to mix half and half with your Cheerios so your body gets used to the extra fibre!For lunch I would suggest a chicken salad sandwich or something else, I know personally the combination of peanut butter and jelly would make me balloon like a whale. The fat in the peanut butter is quite difficult to digest and the sugar in the jelly can also cause bloating. You could also try varying your lunchtime choices, a sandwich one day, salad the next or homemade soup. Remember to keep updating your diary and monitoring food reactions.Some of the gassy foods which can cause bloating are onions, broccoli, cabbage, sprouts. If you find you have a reaction to any of these, cut them down or reduce them completely and use other alternatives such as peppers, courgettes, aubergine or other safe vegetables. And try and stay as active as possible, a short walk after meals, particularly your evening meal can really help with bloating.Constipation and bloating are miserable - hopefully you'll find something that works for you!


----------



## misspopstar (Feb 15, 2011)

are u lactose intollerant? sometimes the milk from cereal can make IBS sufferers sick. also tea and coffee (try cutting them out a few days and see how u go). yogurt actually contains good AND bad bacteria and sometimes the bad bacteria can remain in ur gut for months making u feel worse (maybe try cutting that out too). cut peanut butter out as there is something in it that makes people feel worse. and last of all google ur veggies. some make us very gassy (such as brussel sprouts) so try cutting out the gassiest ones and let us know how u feel. i find the trick to IBS is to cut certain foods out and see how u react. its all trial and error







hope it helps.OH! also lettuce and certain sauces (eg bbq) can make it worse.


----------



## car3998 (Feb 15, 2011)

Thanks for the great advice. I guess I could try to cut things out of my diet and slowl introduce them, but I just have never had any luck with that. I go through spurts of eating just certain things and I don't really ever see a change. I have cut out foods and dairy and can't seem to figure out what is causing it. I even did the gluten free thing for a while and then my tummy felt better because it was never stuffed. I did still have bloating sometimes though. I am really active and walk or jog at least 30 min a day and also do a yoga or pilates video and every few day some kind of strenth training. I know when I have taken a handful of days off from workouts my tummy get a lot worse. I am a small girl with a petite frame and this crazy bloating tummy







Kinda goofy


----------



## wonderyearkids (Aug 18, 2010)

Hello! I am a new member and stumbled upon your post. I have the exact same problem. I sometimes feel I eat too healthy. When my symptoms are at their worst, I eat NO fruits or veggies and very little fiber. I always feel so much better. However, I love fruits and vegetables and within a few days I'm back to my healthy way of eating. I complain to my husband that I wasn't this bloated even when I was pregnant. In the morning, I can have a flat belly and by the afternoon, I look like I am 6 months pregnant.Unfortunately, I do not have any answers. I take Align probiotics and have recently been meeting with a certified health consultant who manages her IBS symptoms successfully. She suggests cutting back on the amount of fruits and veggies. She has also suggested trying apple cider vinegar. It has to be the all natural kind with the "mother" in it. You mix 2 tablespoons with 8 ounces of water, apple or grape juice and drink the mixture 3x per day. I have not had the opportunity to get to the store to try it, but my consultant said it has helped her tremendously. I literally feel your pain. When it is at its worst, all I want to do is put on baggy clothes and sit on the couch in a ball. It is horrible and people who do not suffer from the symptoms, don't understand. It is probably why I never complain and just deal with it. I wish you all the best. If I hear of any other types of remedies that may help, I will gladly pass them along. Good luck


----------



## car3998 (Feb 15, 2011)

wonderyearkids said:


> Hello! I am a new member and stumbled upon your post. I have the exact same problem. I sometimes feel I eat too healthy. When my symptoms are at their worst, I eat NO fruits or veggies and very little fiber. I always feel so much better. However, I love fruits and vegetables and within a few days I'm back to my healthy way of eating. I complain to my husband that I wasn't this bloated even when I was pregnant. In the morning, I can have a flat belly and by the afternoon, I look like I am 6 months pregnant.Unfortunately, I do not have any answers. I take Align probiotics and have recently been meeting with a certified health consultant who manages her IBS symptoms successfully. She suggests cutting back on the amount of fruits and veggies. She has also suggested trying apple cider vinegar. It has to be the all natural kind with the "mother" in it. You mix 2 tablespoons with 8 ounces of water, apple or grape juice and drink the mixture 3x per day. I have not had the opportunity to get to the store to try it, but my consultant said it has helped her tremendously. I literally feel your pain. When it is at its worst, all I want to do is put on baggy clothes and sit on the couch in a ball. It is horrible and people who do not suffer from the symptoms, don't understand. It is probably why I never complain and just deal with it. I wish you all the best. If I hear of any other types of remedies that may help, I will gladly pass them along. Good luck


----------



## car3998 (Feb 15, 2011)

Thanks, you know what, just hearing that this can be so normal helps. I am just to the point that I seriously don't wanna even go anywhere because I feel discusting. I am very dedicated to working out and keeping myself feeling fit. I literally now cannot even wear a pair of jeans because my tummy is so bloating. Although a few days ago I could actually wear a shirt that fit and not an oversized one. I do complain to my husband all the time which is really annoying I am sure. I will be in tears because I feel so YUCK and he says "it's ok babe you have ibs". AAAAHHHH I just want it to go away. I have heard the apple cider thing for heartburn, but never for this. I will be sure to try it. I used to take primal defense probiotics and can't remember why I stopped, but I think they did help. Thanks for responding because again it sure can make you feel so gross. Yeah I have kids and when I was pregnant was the only time my belly ever got this big. I seriously have taken test thinking I was preggo again. Then very confused to find out I wasn't. Oh well I'm healthy and so is my family so I should not be so petty, I guess. Good luck to you too!!!


----------



## paraAdrian (Nov 5, 2010)

Hi my name is Adrian and I have the same problem as you I have that bloating and cramping feeling. I am 21 years old and I been having this symptoms since about the age of sixteen. When I was younger I didnt pay alat of attention to the bloating and the cramping but as time passedd it youst got worse. I saw a GI doctor when I was nineteen and been seeing them since and they done all kind of test on me and everything come back negative. The only thing that sometimes I have a bit more stool in me than normal when they take a x-ray but even after I got alat sometimes the bloating and the cramping stays there . I take some miralax daily to help me go to the bathroom but what happens is tha when you take laxatives for a long time its like if your body gets used to it and then you need to increase the laxative more to get more effects. The bad thing about the laxatives they could make your abdominal bloating and cramping worse sometimes. The GI doctor dont know what else to do to help me I have diets and its doesnt even work . The doctor youst diagnose me with IBS with some consitpation but other than that he says im good . Its frustrating cause it boders alat and the bloating is terrible and the belly get distended I could feel your pain . If I had the answers for soemthing that could mak it better I would tell you but I dont have an answers the only thing that I could tell you that you are not alone . Youst be patient and traine your brain to be tuff and keep going on to hopefully one day they find a answers for our problem or a medecine that could help us. Good luck


----------



## wonderyearkids (Aug 18, 2010)

I am like you. I try very hard to stay healthy. I Jazzercise 5x/week and I watch what I eat. I hate the one the bloating makes me feel. I can't wait a tight shirt because I am afraid the IBS will act up and I will look like I swallowed a beach ball! My husband has suffered from stomach problems for many years as well and is very understanding. I don't usually complain to anyone else about it. To them, it's just a stomach ache-no big deal. I don't blame them for not understanding. Most of the time I don't get it myself. I worry my kids will suffer from IBS as well. I have read it can be inherited and with both my husband and I dealing with gastro issues, the odds are stacked against them. I am trying to get some recipes for fruit and veggie smoothies. I'm hoping it will be a great way for me to continue eating healthy without all the bloating, pain and gas. I'll let you know how it goes. BTW, I've been drinking the 2 tsp of apple cider vinegar with 8 oz of water 3x/day. It is really gross, but at this point I'm willing to try anything.Keep in touch. I know how difficult this is to deal with and how lonely it can feel-like no one else in the world understands. Wishing you all the best!


----------



## vinay (Feb 24, 2011)

car3998 said:


> Thanks for the great advice. I guess I could try to cut things out of my diet and slowl introduce them, but I just have never had any luck with that. I go through spurts of eating just certain things and I don't really ever see a change. I have cut out foods and dairy and can't seem to figure out what is causing it. I even did the gluten free thing for a while and then my tummy felt better because it was never stuffed. I did still have bloating sometimes though. I am really active and walk or jog at least 30 min a day and also do a yoga or pilates video and every few day some kind of strenth training. I know when I have taken a handful of days off from workouts my tummy get a lot worse. I am a small girl with a petite frame and this crazy bloating tummy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Have you checked doctor for "Fructose Mal-absorption" or "Fructose intolerance"? Or Candida? ("Candida albicans"). Seems like IBS can also overlap with these conditions just like lactose intolerance can cause havoc with your stomach making IBS worse. I stopped eating fruits and sugars and feel better so I'm going to the doctor to check for these condition.Try having ginger strips (like the ones they give you along with sushi). Walk for 5 to 10 mins after every meal and it helps my gas, cramping and bloating. A slow walk and not very strenuous. I also walk whenever I'm the phone







I stopped all caffeinated drinks, alcohol and drink non-caffeinated tea 30 mins after meals. I love Rooibos tea (Organic), it helps me a lot. Ginger tea is another option but works for me in moderation. Drinking hot water seeped with fennel seeds and cumin seeds are even better help for me (Especially with serious case of bloating, cramping)Try gently caressing the tummy nicely around the navel area for 5 mins after eating. I helps me in releasing the bloated gas by belching or by passing gas. YUCK!







But at least it reduces bloating and pain. (I also get abdominal pain)There is a wonder herbal thing called "Triphala". A good one, either in powder or pill form works fantastic!Remember some yoga poses can make your condition worse and it has to be tailored for your body and condition. I use a DVD called "Yoga for stress relief" (http://www.bodywisdomdvds.com/products/Yoga-for-Stress-Relief.html) The best $15 I spent on a DVD. They have section for IBS, digestion, bloating and cramping, insomnia. It is so easy to do and helps me when I'm in trouble. I wished I do it more often!Personally I think major blame starts with foods we eat. Foods exacerbate IBS or other problems we have. I had GERD since 2003 but now just mild GERD and mostly controlled with diet(No pills) I'm still working on my IBS-C and abdominal pain







IMO, no doctor can help if we don't keep a food diary... because IBS is so individual. More recently I expanded the food diary to write my observation and reactions. I cannot help notice that I commit the same mistakes and write the same comments! It is so easy eat the wrong food (unintentionally of course) Hope this helps!


----------

